# Knees clicking



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi all when im doing my squats im finding my knees are clicking quite a bit, what can i do to over come this? i do 10 mins of streching before i work out, what else should i do?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Use some wd40 mate. That should help


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

London1976 said:


> Use some wd40 mate. That should help


on a serious note any idea why they are clicking?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

That's a good question I would like to know too, it happens to my right knee if I bodyweight squat, all u hear is click click click click.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

There is no magic potion but this is where fish oils come in, get your healthy oils in you..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Get some deca in you that will sort out your joints my dodgy elbow pain has vanished..... Might stay on this deca for ever!! Lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well Frankie I hope your misses is very understanding lol but I was going to mention deca it does sort out your injuries....


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

GHRP-2 has done wonders for my joints.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

DANthirty said:


> Hi all when im doing my squats im finding my knees are clicking quite a bit, what can i do to over come this? i do 10 mins of streching before i work out, what else should i do?


 As long as there is no pain, I wouldn't worry about a clicking noise.


----------



## Ian ST (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, if there isnt any pain, dont worry about it. Just a very slight wear n tear in the joints, that most active people get.

I always take high-strength fish oils. 1000mg+ a day of Omega 3's.


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks guys,

no pain, just sounds awful, well i am already taking omega 3 and cod liver oil tablets but whats deca?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

DANthirty said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> no pain, just sounds awful, well i am already taking omega 3 and cod liver oil tablets but whats deca?


 Deca is short for Nandrolone Decanoate or Deca-Durabolin, an injectable anabolic steroid.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

i think the clicking could be your ligaments moving its nothing to worry about if you have no pain could also be your cartilage but again if you feel no pain and have full movement i wouldnt worry.


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

llkevh said:


> i think the clicking could be your ligaments moving its nothing to worry about if you have no pain could also be your cartilage but again if you feel no pain and have full movement i wouldnt worry.


Oh good, cheers bud


----------

